# My New (yet to be named) Bambi!



## jhutcher (Jun 3, 2012)

She's a filthy, tiny and a little but beat up - but I love her all the same!


----------



## elainekirk (Jun 3, 2012)

Ooo she is lovely what are you going to call her?


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks good!
It wont be long until you have her just how you want 

Wishing you lots of fun together :drive:

:wave:


----------



## herbenny (Jun 3, 2012)

Aww she is a cutie ....a name will come to you I am sure.  Have fun on your travels:drive:


----------



## rab13 (Jun 3, 2012)

have always liked these, their is one for sale up here bit pricey and no pics Bedford Bambi Campervan in Kingoodie, Perth and Kinross | Campervans & Motor Homes for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love her and she looks in pretty good nick with original upholstery. You will have lots of fun together.

Are you coming to our meet at the Fox and Goose, Greywell?


----------



## jhutcher (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't think I will be at the meet but hopefully I'll make it to one at some point... and get round to being a full-member of this site. I've decided that my Bambi is going to be called Cassandra - the classiest of the Trotter clan! 

List of repairs so far:
- Sealant on the roof vent (it rained a lot today - including inside)
- Driver side locker ply door removed and original put back on
- Treated, filled and primed bazar rust holes between wheel arches and main cab body (weird)
- Removed used and uncleaned loo - yuck (straight to the dump)
- Replaced broken arial
- One new tyre
- fixed wonky back door and broken lock
- laundered and re-sown seat covers
- refitted original table
- Added a waste water tank
- repaired water pump
- Actually put the oil cap back on (previous owner left it loose on top and now have oil all over the engine - the smell is lovely!)
- New tax disk holder (piece of tape wasn't quite cutting the right image) 

Jobs left to do:
- Understand and possibly fix cowboy electric's (help anyone know the cost of a professionally fitted split charge relay thingy)
- Tighten fresh water tank tubes (I found a leak)
- Patch the worn cover on drivers seat
- Buy a new loo
- Get two campingaz 907 bottles
- Fit wires to upper shelves to stop everything falling off when I forget and take a corner too hard
- Jack up and tighten dropped doors (think this may have cause bazar rust mentioned earlier)
- Get a cup holder for the cab
- Full service for the engine (on Wednesday with my mechanic - keep your fingers cross for nothing major)

- Oh and a partridge in a pear tree...

Total repair spend = 7ish hours and about £55 (exclusing service) - bargain

Is it normal for people to point, wave and smile when seeing you drive around in a Bambi?

I'll keep you all updated on my progress.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 4, 2012)

join rascal enthuniast forum as you in essex dell boy who does them for a living and quite a few member on there have them as wel and lot of info and help as regard wierd welding the sill do rot out and are a replacemnt item side door do fall off  duncan lost his ion way to scotland lol well didnt lose it it dropped 
do you have a zig panel fitted for electrics


----------



## jhutcher (Jun 4, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> join rascal enthuniast forum as you in essex dell boy who does them for a living and quite a few member on there have them as wel and lot of info and help as regard wierd welding the sill do rot out and are a replacemnt item side door do fall off  duncan lost his ion way to scotland lol well didnt lose it it dropped
> do you have a zig panel fitted for electrics



Thanks - am going to join the rascal enthusiasts. I don't have a zig-unit no. All electrics seem to come from the starter battery. I have an inverter but that remains a mystery to me. There is a fuse box for the 240v hook up and sockets associated with this.  Glad to know there is nothing 'out of the ordinary' with my Bambi so far!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 4, 2012)

so you have a lesuire battery as well as main starter battery  then you should have relay or split charge block here is some info for you to digest there is planty of help here if you need it mr fire fox will no doubt be along as wel as few other to help you sort that out and i wil endeavour to help as well Split Charge Circuits - MarcleLeisure.co.uk


----------



## herbenny (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I luvvvsss the name :heart:.  When we got our battered and bruised Flora I wrote a list as long as my arm of all the jobs we needed to do and we are getting through them bit by bit as financially it could be draining for us.  I hope you make one of the meets at some point it would be lovely to see how 'Cassandra' is coming along....


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jun 4, 2012)

How posh - I'm loving the name Cassandra.

We used to get lots of people waving and talking about our Bambi,  they are so cute


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2012)

one definition of the name cassandra is 'entangler of men' so i won't be coming too close if we ever meet.but then another definition is 'helper of men' hmmm


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 4, 2012)

:wave: nice van :banana:


----------



## jhutcher (Jun 4, 2012)

n brown said:


> one definition of the name cassandra is 'entangler of men' so i won't be coming too close if we ever meet.but then another definition is 'helper of men' hmmm



Well she's already entangling me. A mess of wires underneath. I think I've found an old water pump leaking underneath - two wires leading to it? Has a hand pump now so
I'll be removing that.

Currently doing my homework on the electrics


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 4, 2012)

the first wire to find is the one from alternator to starter battery  then the wire to the starter motor  make sure that you have good tight  connection  then check that you have a good earth connection


----------



## mandymops (Jun 10, 2012)

*Fellow rascal owner*

I recently got the very similar Rascal Nipper (named Boris) but can't work out how to load pics. Must find this rascal enthusiast group too.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 10, 2012)

Rascal Enthusiasts - Owners Club & Forum  there you go


----------

